# partitiivi huoneisiin



## n8abx9

Kun kysyin suomalaiselta tästä sarjakuvasta: Harald Hirmuinen - 13.8.2022 - Sarjakuvat | HS.fi - että miksi tässä käytetään partitiivia ("käymälää"), kävi yllätyksekseni ilmi, että näin kysyttäisiin kaikista huoneista:

Onko talossanne keittiötä?
Onko sulla olohuonetta?
Onko asunossasi kylpyhuonetta?
jne.

Suomalainen kaverini ei kuitenkaan osannut selittää, miksi tässä tarvitaan partitiivia. Kysytään muuten myönteisissä kysymyksissä esim.

Onko sulla taskussasi kirja?
Onko teillä omakotitalo?

Osaako täällä ehkä joku selittää? Miksi huoneen olemassaolo on niin epämääräinen, että siihen tarvitaan partitiivia? Vai onko kyse epäilystä? Toisaalta, miksi epäilys ei ilmaista sitten kaikissa kysymyksissä, kysymykseen kirjastakin sisältyy epäilys, onko siellä kirja vai ei. Kiitos etukäteen ajatuksistanne!


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Minun mielessäni nuo esimerkkitapaukset eivät *vaadi* partitiivia (mutta sitä *voidaan* käyttää). Merkityksissä on pieni ero, joka on ehkä helpoin selittää tuon kirja-esimerkin avulla:

Näen, että sinulla on taskussa jokin iso, kulmikas esine. Kysyn: _Onko sulla taskussa *kirja*?_ --- Tässä siis halutaan tietää, *mikä* sinulla on taskussa - onko se kirja?
Tarvitsisin jostain syystä kirjan, mutta minulla ei ole sellaista. Kysyn: _Onko sulla taskussa *kirjaa*?_ --- Tässä taas halutaan tietää, *onko* sinulla taskussa *joku* kirja (aika epätodennäköistä, mutta ainahan voi kysyä!). Tämä kysymys voitaisi muotoilla myös negatiivisen kautta:_ Ei sulla sattuisi olemaan kirjaa taskussa?_
Joku muu osaa varmasti antaa täsmällisemmän selityksen.


----------



## Kristoffer71

En tiedä tätä varmuudella, mutta yritän tässä kertoa, millä tavalla partitiivi tuntuu minusta erilaiselta:

"Onko talossanne keittiötä?" : Keittiöitä on paljon, melkein loputtomiin, ja nyt kysytään, mikäli talossanne on yksi niistä monista keittiöistä. Vähän samaan tapaan kuin "Onko kannussa vettä?". Vettäkin on melkein loputtomiin. Tässä tulee myös tunne siitä, että keittö on abstraktina ideana mielessä. Idea sanoo, että on tavallista että asunnoissa on sellainen keittiö. Ja onko tämäkin talo sen idean mukainen? Eli kysytään "Onko talossanne keittiötä?"

"Onko talossanne keittiö?" : Tässä keittiö tuntuu konkreettisemmalta, ei niinkään abstrakilta idealta. Tämä on kieliopillisesti yhtä oikein kuin yllä oleva, mutta sitä käytetään varmaankin vähemmän tässä yhteydessä.    

Jos viitattaisiin johonkin, mitä talossa ei ole tavallista, en käyttäisi partitiivia, vaan sanoisin "Onko talossanne kissahuone?" Kissahuoneet eivät ole tavallisia (itse en ole koskaan kuullut sellaista sanaa). Ei ole sellaista melkein loputonta kissahuoneiden määrää ja siksi ei myöskään partitiivin kautta kysytä mikäli talossasi on yksi niistä.

Kysyttäisiinkö myös

Onko kyllässä kirkkoa?
Onko maassa hallitusta?

Onko talossa kellaria?
Onko makuuhuoneessa sänkyä? / komeroa?

Kaikki nämä aiat ovat myös abstrakteja ideoita. On vaikeaa ymmärtää, missä mainitsemasi epämääräisyys löytyy.

"Onko kylässä kirkkoa? Käyttäisin tätä samalla tavalla kuin keittiö-esimerkissä yllä. 

"Onko kylässä kirkko?" tekee siitä konkreettisemman. Ehkä olen tullut pieneen kylään ja haluan oikeasti nähdä sen kirkon. 

"Onko maassa hallitusta?" : Halutaan yleisemmin ja abstraktimmin selvittää mikäli tällä maalla sellainen on. Maillahan yleensä on sellainen, pitääkö se nytkin paikkansa? 

"Onko maassa hallitus?" Ehkä yhtä käytetty kuin yllä oleva, mutta vielä konkreettisempi. Mahdollisesti meitä kiinnostaa tämä asia tietyssä tilanteessa, esim. niin, että haluamme tietää ketkä sen jäsenet ovat. Ehkä haluamme jopa ottaa heihin konkreettisesti yhyteyttä. 

"Onko talossa kellaria?" samalla tavalla kuin keittiön-esimerkissä yllä. 

Yleensä sanoisin "Onko makuuhuoneessa sänky?", kun ajattelen mennä siihen makuuhuoneeseen ja oikeasti nähdä sen sängyn. Ehkä nukkuakin siinä. Se tuntuu konkreettisemmalta. 

Jos sanoisin "Onko makuuhuoneessa sänkyä?" niin se on taas sama kuin esimerkissä "Onko talossa keittiötä?"

Mutta tämä on siis minun subjektiivisen tunteen pohjalta. Usein molemman muodot ovat mahdollisia, niissä on vain erilainen tunne. Joku muu voi varmasti selittää enemmänkin.


----------



## Marko55

"Osaako täällä ehkä joku selittää? Miksi huoneen olemassaolo on niin epämääräinen, että siihen tarvitaan partitiivia?"

On tärkeää muistaa, että partitiivi ei aina tarkoita epämääräisyyttä. Iso suomen kielioppi:
VISK - § 1234 Partitiivin merkitys ja käyttö eri rakenteissa

Iso suomen kielioppi:
"Partitiiviin kuuluu yleensä *rajaamattomuuden* merkitys (» § 1421). Rajaamattomuus voi tarkoittaa indefiniittistä määrää, joukkoa tai ainetta tai sitä, että tilanne esitetään päätepisteettömänä."
"*Aina partitiivilla ei ole rajaamattomuuden ilmaisemisen tehtävää*. Sitä käytetään tyypillisesti esim. *kysymyslauseen* subjektin tai objektin sijana."

Jos omistuslauseessa on nominatiivi, vastaavassa kysymyslauseessa voi olla partitiivi, esim.:
1a) Minulla on auto.
1b) Minulla on autoa. (VÄÄRIN)
2) Onko sinulla *autoa*?

Eksistentiaalilause:
1a) Talossa on uima-allas.
1b) Talossa on uima-allasta. (VÄÄRIN)
2) Onko talossa *uima-allasta*?


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos tosi paljon linkista!

Olisin itse tähän asti aina kysynyt: "Onko sinulla auto?" Onko pakko käyttää kysymyksessä partitiivia?

Eikö ole näin, että partitiivin tehtävä on olemassaolon ja olemattomuuden ero:
> Onko kirjaa? (Mitä tahansa kirjaa. Tarvitsen esineen, joka näyttää kirjalta, tai on niin tylsää, että lukisin mitä vain.) 

Perusmuodossa oletetaan jo valmiiksi, että asia on olemassa, mutta kysytään eräästä versiosta ja sen ominaisuksista (?)
> Onko kirja? (Eräs kirja. Kuulimme tai puhuimme siitä.) 

Olisiko hyvä nyrkkisääntö käyttää partitiiviobjektia kaikissa "Onko (sinulla / jossakin / ...) X ...?" -tyypisissä kysymyksissä? (Tai sitten: olisiko hyvää nyrkkisääntöä ... ??)


----------



## Marko55

Onko sinulla *autoa/auto*?
Molempia muotoja käytetään.

Valitettavasti ei ole mitään kovin helppoa sääntöä, milloin kysymyslauseessa käytetään nominatiivia ja milloin partitiivia. Se riippuu tilanteesta. Joskus molemmat sopivat ja joskus toinen on parempi, esim.:

1) Molemmat sopivat hyvin
Onko talossa *uima-allas*?
Onko talossa *uima-allasta*?

2) Nominatiivi/partitiivi on parempi
Esimerkkilause: Onko teillä omakotitalo/omakotitaloa?
Voit kysyä esim. perheelliseltä työkaveriltasi:
Onko teillä *omakotitalo*?
Tässä tilanteessa partitiivi kuulostaa oudolta.

Mutta jos soitat kiinteistönvälittäjälle ja haluat ostaa omakotitalon joltakin tietyltä alueelta, voit kysyä:
Onko teillä *omakotitaloa*?
Tässä tilanteessa nominatiivi kuulostaa oudolta.

Toinen esimerkki:
Onko sinulla *auto* kadulla vai parkkihallissa? (OIKEIN)
Onko sinulla *autoa* kadulla vai parkkihallissa? (VÄÄRIN)


----------

